# 2" x 48" Belt Grinder



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2017)

I've been plugging away at building a belt grinder for some time. I've finally reached the point at which it is worth posting. It is powered by a 2 HP DC motor from a treadmill, with a 4" diameter drive pulley. It was necessary to cast an aluminum fan by the lost-foam method, seen here between the pulley and the motor.



The idler pulley has a slightly crowned surface with a tilting yoke to aid in aligning the belt.



The control panel was cut down from the treadmill panel and a box built to house the control board. The markings beside the slider equate to 894 RPM (959 sfpm), 2285 RPM (2452 sfpm), 3506 RPM (3762 sfpm) and 5020 RPM (5400 sfpm).



The platen was made from a piece of 2" x 3/8" steel that turned out to be stainless. A work rest was added. The mounting bracket allows the working portion of the tool to be tilted backward to access the area of the drive pulley for hollow grinding, or forward to use the unsupported portion of belt at the back if desired.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 21, 2017)

I didn't make my 2" x 48" belt grinder, I bought a Jancy RadiusMaster, sourced out of Australia, its probably one of the most used tools in the shop. I couldn't live without it now.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 22, 2017)

I've had 1" belt sanders in the shop for some years. I don't think there's ever a shop session when I don't use one. I'm expecting this grinder to take over top spot. For one thing, I have 7 different grits for it and the belts are very easy to change with no tools needed.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 22, 2017)

Hawkeye said:


> I've been plugging away at building a belt grinder for some time. I've finally reached the point at which it is worth posting. It is powered by a 2 HP DC motor from a treadmill, with a 4" diameter drive pulley. It was necessary to cast an aluminum fan by the lost-foam method, seen here between the pulley and the motor.
> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job!  I have a Dayton 2" x 42" and a Dremel 1" x 30"; probably my most used tools in the shop.  So nice for deburring, grinding pins flush, etc., etc., etc.

Bruce


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice! 
I'm planning a 2x42 or 2x48 grinder build.  Would you mind shooting a couple of photos of your adjustment mechanism?  I've found several that look good, but I have no welding capability, so most of those options are out...


----------

